# 66 vs. 67 fender differences...



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

I have a 67 convertible with 66 fenders and grill. I have read nearly every message on the Forum saying to cut a 'tab' off of 66 fenders to use the 67 Header panel. I hate to continually go back to the same question, but I have attached a photo of what I believe is a 66 fender (this is not my fender, but a photo I received from someone else) and labeled two areas that I need clarification. To make the 67 Header Panel fit, do I cut A or B?

Another way to phrase the question -- On the 66, the front grill lines up with the Hood. If I cut A and remove the filler piece completely, it would imply that the Header Panel is slightly wider than the hood and meets up with the fender along side of the headlights and does not line up with the side edge of the hood. I included a photo of my hood, header panel and filler piece.

I hope my questions make sense and I thank you, in advance for clarifying this important point.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You need to carefully remove the whole piece of header extension "FILLER".
Looking closely at it you can see it is a completely separate piece.
The top line of the header will remain at the same plain, its the lower/bottom of this piece that differs.
The '67 Header panel has a wider top portion compared to the '66

1966









1967









Side by Side;


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks, GTOJUNIOR. I appreciate the detail.


----------

